# If.



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

_If you can force your heart, and nerve, and sinew, to serve their term longer after they are gone,
And so hold on, when there is nothing in you, except the will that says to them "hold on!"

Rudyard Kipling_
--------------------

That is what it feels like at the moment with this, my latest, and most magnificent project. 

So far, it has taken 106 hours to build. With no shop-bought parts in it. I still have to fit the upper topsail, lower & upper t'gallant and royal yards (20 of them) and hope to complete by the end of this week.

It is really wearing me down now!

Bob


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Shipbuilder Bob, magnificent effort!

Bob


----------



## NoMoss (Mar 14, 2007)

Magnificence in miniature! That is amazing - you must have a very steady hand and good eyes.


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

That's a beauty!


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Brilliant work of art that. well done. stick at it. Not far to go now shipbuilder,


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks for replies. Today, I sent the five upper topsail yards aloft and rigged them. I also got the fore, main and middle lower t'gallants up, but without rigging. Fell by the wayside by 1800 hrs and went for a drink. Wife painted the sea this afternoon.

Steady hands yes, most important, but eysight only average for age 66 and wear reading glasses for rigging. Back in 2006, I was told I had cataracts in both eyes and would need op within six months. Went and got some homeopathic medicine to cure them (Drink several drops each evening in water). Now, I know that it is a well-known medical fact that this homeopathic rubbish simply doesn't work, but the fact remains, no dimming of the sight four years later!

Bob


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Please tell us what these drops are!


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Good Old Navy Rum Sister.


John


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Sister Eleff,
They are Vision 20, obtained from Rio Health UK. The cataracts were diagnosed by a major London eye hospital during routine check, so I have no reason to doubt they were starting. After one year on drops, I asked how the cataracts were doing and was then told "insignificant!" Subsequent high street eye tests have never even mentioned them! 
When I looked at the bottle, they are not homeopathic, but herbal! 
Bob


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

The Preussen must be the ultimate challenge among steel sailing ships, and taken on with eye trouble even! Well you seem to master the challenge magnificently. May your vision stay good. 

(I got a lot of dirt clouding my vision, happened ten years ago and the doctors said it was natural degeneration with age, I'd grow used to it. Perfectly used to it I have not become, but it has not grown worse.) 

Another great Preussen is to be found in the Maritime Museum in Stockholm.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks,
It isn't really a problem as I can see almost as well as I could 40 years ago. I can even read without glasses, but it is easier with them!
When they first told me I had cataracts, I thought it would be best to get a move on if I wanted to make the PREUSSEN (That I had been intending to do for years). So I built this one in 2006 under full sail. I had not intended another, but I received a request a few weeks ago for one lying at anchor. I have just completed fitting the lower t'gallants. My biggest problem is lack of patience and the repetitiveness is really getting through to me now, but it is more or less certain it will be completed before the week-end.
Having since obtained plans of POTOSI and R.C. RICKMERS as well, I suppose I will eventually not be able to resist another giant!
Bob

Bob


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Brilliantly finished Bob, not my style, couldn't do it, quality model making!

Well Done!


----------



## barrinoz (Oct 9, 2006)

Only 106 hours? That's astonishing! Absolutely beautiful, Bob.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Bob, Beautiful to say the least.
And I'm glad your now a supporter of Homeopathic remedies.
I also am a user of Homeopatic remedies and in fact have recently been taking Bach's rescue sleep remedy, made in good old England.
Works like a charm for insomnia, and it's mostly alcohol...which is not a bad thing.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks,
Here it is complete. This is a photograph of the model taken from a low angle and then a real photograph of the sea superimposed over the bottom. The hull of the PREUSSEN is 16 inches on the waterline.

Although I had made a sea for the model, the paint hasn't dried after two days and I am beginning to think there was something wrong with ithe paint, so it looks like I will have to make another sea. That is no big deal, because it is flat calm anchorange, but still a bit annoying.

Bob


----------



## ian keyl (Nov 28, 2005)

Pure magic and dedication it is beautiful and full of detail ,i wish my reading glasses were as good as yours ,I blame this screen in front of me for all my eye problems .the last 10 years of my career working on vdu's reading long specs and project details drew my eyes to nothing.

Well done shipbuilder, i only wish we were still building the real things in this country and using talent like yours.

Rgds Ian.


----------

